
Startup Meme: Ballhype is a Digg Clone for Sports Fans - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/04/02/ballhype-is-a-digg-clone-for-sports-fans/
======
jadams
Ooooh, unfortunate name. My wife deals with a lot of pharmaceutical names, so
we've come up with the 13-year-old boy test for product names. If your product
/ service / company name would make a 13 year old boy snicker, then find
another name.

